# Ryanair - checking in for flights



## Daddy (4 Sep 2006)

Coming back from UK airport shortly and Ryanair's literature states passengers should check in no later than 2 hours prior to scheduled departure.   Does this mean if I turn up 1 hour before departure that I may miss the flight or is this stated just to ensure people come in good time.
D'ont fly much so hence the question.

Thanks


----------



## ShaneMc (4 Sep 2006)

They say that to get you there early, thus get the flight off on time. Check in will close 40 mins prior to departure - strictly enforced and no exceptions will be listened too. Given the increased security at airports these days i would make sure to be there in plenty of time though.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Sep 2006)

[broken link removed]


----------



## Lumpsum (4 Sep 2006)

Last time I used them they were operating a system where passengers got numbers in the order in which they checked in, and the earlier checkers-in got on first to choose their seats.  So if seat selection is important to you - window, aisle, front, back or whatever - then turn up early.


----------



## mell61 (5 Sep 2006)

We're just back from a Ryanair flight and used their online checkin facility (hand baggage only), very handy, and as they are numbered we were among the first on the flight - I think they are pushing people to do the online checkin where possible, with the bonus of first choice of the seats.
The only other time I got 'priority' boarding was when a French air traffic controllers strike delayed our flight by a day, anyone who couldn't travel on that day was prioritised for the next day.


----------



## MugsGame (5 Sep 2006)

I used Ryanair online checkin for two flights on Friday. The only queue is for security, and then you can sit down until called, as online checkin passengers are boarded first.  Ryanair emailed me twice after I'd already checked in, reminding me that online checkin was available to me -- slightly disconcerting!

If you do checkin online, print two copies of your boarding card and keep them separate and somewhere where they won't get mangled. There is a barcode that needs to be scanned before you can go through the security check. The scanners are a lot less tolerant than humans reading a reference number. My boarding card crumpled while trying to demonstrate that my jumbo hand luggage did fit (I'd measured it) into the current carryon limits in Stansted. When I finally got to the head of the security queue (about 30 minutes, though I wasn't timing it, so it could have been longer) it took three attempts to scan it successfully. If it hadn't scanned -- I would have to go back and checkin normally for the flight, pay Ryanair an extra fee for a standard boarding card, and rejoin the security queue. There's a good chance I would have missed my onward flight, despite having allowed close to three hours for the transfer.


----------



## Marcecie (6 Sep 2006)

Mugsgame,
why would you have to pay Ryan Air an extra fee for a boarding card if other did not work?


----------



## MugsGame (6 Sep 2006)

Because I damaged the online boarding card and it costs Ryanair time and money to print me a normal one, and they have a documented fee if you lose it!


----------



## MugsGame (6 Nov 2006)

As of 1st Nov, Ryanair are [broken link removed] for the online checkin option, which seems bizarre, given that it surely costs them less to process than a manual checkin. What next, a safe landing fee in lieu of a clap?


----------



## Guest120 (6 Nov 2006)

MugsGame said:


> As of 1st Nov, Ryanair are [broken link removed] for the online checkin option, which seems bizarre, given that it surely costs them less to process than a manual checkin. What next, a safe landing fee in lieu of a clap?



What they'll probably start doing is that they will have one checkin desk (or the minimum allowed) open for each flight with each checkin agent working as slow as possible so that next time you'll think twice about not paying for the checkin online service.

Also the booking section has now changed, initally there is no option to select checkin 0 bags without priority boarding, so you are automatically charged 6 euro (3 euro e/w) for priority boarding, to select 0 bags with no priority boarding (ie no charge) you must selected 0 bags with priority boarding and then read the text beneath to see a link which removes priority boarding. It's all very inconvenient.


----------



## tosullivan (6 Nov 2006)

how do you do the online checkin?  I have reserved flights for next June and would like to get on board first as we are travelling with 2 kids


----------



## redchariot (6 Nov 2006)

There is a tab on Ryanair's homepage which gets you into the checkin. I think this can be done up to 4 hours in advance.

You don't really need to turn up at the airport 2 hours ahead of a flight, on hour would normally be ok but do allow more time during peak times


----------



## MugsGame (6 Nov 2006)

Up to 2 days in advance when I used it.


----------



## soy (7 Nov 2006)

Bluetonic said:


> What they'll probably start doing is that they will have one checkin desk (or the minimum allowed) open for each flight with each checkin agent working as slow as possible so that next time you'll think twice about not paying for the checkin online service.
> 
> Also the booking section has now changed, initally there is no option to select checkin 0 bags without priority boarding, so you are automatically charged 6 euro (3 euro e/w) for priority boarding, to select 0 bags with no priority boarding (ie no charge) you must selected 0 bags with priority boarding and then read the text beneath to see a link which removes priority boarding. It's all very inconvenient.



Unbelieveable!!
A major backwards step. Is the online check-in tied to the priority boarding or can you select online check-in and then just do normal boarding?

I agree about the tactics they will probably use to 'encourage' people to pay for priority boarding.


----------



## jdork (7 Nov 2006)

Yes you now pay for online check in / priority boarding.

The way they did it initially was very underhand - when entering the passenger details you had to choose the number of bags to check in. If you just had hand luggage the only option to pick was "0 Online check in" and then €6 was added to the cost of the flight. If you then want to remove the online check in you had to click on another link to get it to remove the charge. Totally unacceptable the way this was implemented.

They seemed to have changed this now so there is an option for 0 bags without online check in.


----------



## mollser (7 Nov 2006)

deleted post


----------



## mollser (7 Nov 2006)

mollser said:


> I' trying to book flights for next Feb, and the online check in option for baggage is €9 (€4.50 each way) completely contradicting their advertised rate of €3 as provided on their website [broken link removed]
> I also note they've dropped the weight restriction has dropped from 20kg (it was this for all of about 3 months) down to 15kg.
> 
> Now the flight is still about €120 cheaper then AL so no complaints there, but this looks suss...



I'm all clear now - [broken link removed] this is the charges, and it is €4.50 each way.

but you can't use online check in, so there's no extra charge there so you save €3 each way.  This is all very odd!


----------



## Guest120 (7 Nov 2006)

mollser said:


> I' trying to book flights for next Feb, and the online check in option for baggage is €9 (€4.50 each way) completely contradicting their advertised rate of €3 as provided on their website [broken link removed]



There is no online checkin/priority boarding available to those with baggage to check in. What your seeing is a 9 euro charge for one bag. If you have luggage to check in you MUST checkin at the desk and you won't be getting any priority.

Ryanair appears to be aiming at a strictly no luggage carrying airline.


----------



## smiley (15 Nov 2006)

i cant believe that they are now charging you to use online check in...those that use the service are saving the airline a fortune and are been charged for it!!!

Its the pits....i am an admirer of michael oleary but this is real sly mugs stuff.


----------



## sherib (15 Nov 2006)

Yesterday I booked a return flight with Ryanair with one bag to check in which increased the cost by €9.00. I couldn't figure out how an extra €5 was added to the total but after a bit of fiddling around I found that by using a credit card to pay (how else since I couldn't pay with a Laser debit card) an extra €5 was charged. So MO'L just doubles up on the c.c. fee even though it's a single transaction. That has to take the biscuit .Shouldn't it have been €2.50 as stated on their Table of Fees? 



> Credit Card Fee £1.75 €2.50


I wonder if Micko lies awake at night trying to figure out how to add an extra few euro to the price of a flight. Having had my gripe I have to admit that there was more flight-time choice with Ryanair than with the competitor and that was the deciding factor along with a 40% saving. 

Have just discovered that it is possible to buy a Priority Boarding Pass for €3.00 each way - a link posted by ClubMan.
[broken link removed]


----------



## Guest127 (15 Nov 2006)

its €2.50 for each segment. one in, one out. wouldn't be surprised to find that ryanair have a staff suggestion box on how to maximise revenue. A/L are definitely going to charge for luggage next year. Dermot Mannion was quoted as saying that luggage charges and hotel bookings are on the way as they 'go straight to the bottom line' So that 19.2% is rubbing off already.


----------



## SlurrySlump (28 Nov 2006)

I am travelling this weekend with Ryanair. I can pay for priority boarding online within 48 hours of my flight time. Is it true that in addition to the priority boarding fee I will also have to pay a credit card charge?  Both myself and my wife have booked flights together.  Is it possible to purchase priority boarding for her only with the idea that she gets on the plane and holds a seat for me?  Is priority boarding popular or should I just take my chances with the pack?


----------



## soy (28 Nov 2006)

SlurrySlump said:


> I am travelling this weekend with Ryanair. I can pay for priority boarding online within 48 hours of my flight time. Is it true that in addition to the priority boarding fee I will also have to pay a credit card charge?  Both myself and my wife have booked flights together.  Is it possible to purchase priority boarding for her only with the idea that she gets on the plane and holds a seat for me?  Is priority boarding popular or should I just take my chances with the pack?



Yes the priority boarding is extra to the credit charge fee when making a booking. (Baggafe costs more again).
Yes your wife will probably be able to hold the seat for you IF Ryanair bother to do the priority boarding.

On a trip 2 weeks ago - Ryanair did not bother to do the priority boarding on either the outward or return leg. Several people on the flight had paid extra for PB only to find themselves stuck in the scrum with everyone else. 
Also at Airports where they use a Bus to cross the Tarmac, PB simply serves to get you on the Bus faster. You still wait for the bus to fill up before it goes to the plane.


----------



## SlurrySlump (29 Nov 2006)

Great post Soy. This is the sort of disorganised mess that I was afraid of. It would annoy me to pay priority boarding only to get priority boarding on the "bus".


----------



## Guest127 (29 Nov 2006)

I  ( and mrs cu) am one of those who sit and wait for everyone else to scramble on board. easyjet call out your boarding pass number but even though I have been informed that Ryanair do this I have never experienced it. anyway no matter how late I got on the plane we  always got two seats together. never window admittedly and usually towards the back of the plane. once across  aisle but this was ok too.


----------



## Marie (29 Nov 2006)

Like other posters here I am going demented trying to make sense of the Ryanair information on baggage.

I am booked onto return flights for travel Stanstead to Dublin 1st and 2nd December.  I couldn't figure out the baggage charges when I made my online booking, thinking "I'll pay at checkin".  I am bringing a heavy wheeled suitcase containing Christmas presents for family on the outward flight, and will be empty (and light) on the return flight.  How do you gauge what the weight is?  I only possess a kitchen scales which goes up to 1 KG!!!

Ryanair give an option to pre-book baggage up to 4 hours before flight at the 3.50 fee up to 15 KG by telephone via a local Ryanair _for which they charge 10p a minute!!!_   I don't think much of my chances of conveying this within 20 minutes and resent the time money and energy that will involve.

Any advice? What's the best way to do this?


----------



## harvey (15 Dec 2006)

thanks


----------



## ruthkell (11 May 2009)

*Ryanair - online or airport checkin with kids?*

Hi, would we have a better chance of sitting to-gether if I wait and check in at airport and ask the desk operator to seat us to-gether?  Family with kids and don'nt want to be seperated if possible!!
Does online checkin throw out random seats? Or is there seat allocation on Ryanair?
Thanks for any info.


----------



## NorfBank (11 May 2009)

No seat allocation with Ryanair, you can pay for priority seating which will get you on the plane first and then you can choose to sit together.


----------



## Gervan (11 May 2009)

Or you can stand at the front of the non-priority queue, so you get on just behind the people who have paid for priority, and you will get to sit together.


----------



## so-crates (12 May 2009)

*Re: Ryanair - online or airport checkin with kids?*



ruthkell said:


> Hi, would we have a better chance of sitting to-gether if I wait and check in at airport and ask the desk operator to seat us to-gether? Family with kids and don'nt want to be seperated if possible!!
> Does online checkin throw out random seats? Or is there seat allocation on Ryanair?
> Thanks for any info.


 
 sorry, just had to laugh! Seems strange that anyone would now think that Ryanair would assign seating! Essentially it is a controlled scrum. Best to pay for priority boarding - it generally means a bit less hassle in this regard. It may be worth considering booking 1 adult + older child as a set and 1 adult + other children as a set and have the first set priority boarding so they can save seats for the rest. Also probably best to head for the back seats of the plane as they tend to fill from the front first.


----------

